
Block storage is dead, says ex-HP and Supermicro data bigwig - snaky
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/11/10/block_storage_dead_interview/
======
itaifrenkel
Is this trend empowered by SSD? Or should we expect spinning disks SSD hibrid
in this model too?

------
Upvoter33
wow, very weird to find racism in an article on block storage. "no tickee, no
laundry"? how offensive and out of line.

~~~
dozzie
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10550329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10550329)

~~~
steego
I'm not the kind of person who gets easily offended. Like a lot of people, I
enjoy environments where people are free to hurl creative, over-the-line and
asinine insults at each other so long as everybody has consented to getting
their chops busted.

Having said that, there's a time and place for everything. When talking
publically, it's not only considerate to refrain from mocking accents, it's
wise.

